# My first muscle bike is a Krate



## jpromo (Jul 17, 2011)

I never thought I'd consider myself the muscle bike kind of guy but when you find this great of a deal, you'll be a convert pretty quickly.

My new, old, rusty '69 Apple Krate and I couldn't be more pleased with it.






















She needs some love but it'll get it as this bike is very original down to the tires. Seems as though there was a speedometer mounted at one point but the patina on the mount doesn't match the rest of the bike so that could have been added on. So that just leaves the front fender which seems like it didn't even come on all of them? I see a fair number without so does anybody know about that?

I guess if I had to pick one part of a Stingray to be in good condition, I'd pick the seat; and that's what I got.

The seller was very determined and he haggled with himself on the price.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 17, 2011)

Just a regular Stingray seat? That'd be okay too.


----------

